# 2010 Reporting Calendar



## Woroni (19 January 2010)

Hi folks,

Its reporting season and I'm just wondering if anyone can point me to a comprehensive or near comprehensive list of companies reporting and when. Maybe there are some opportunities for a quick buck? lol

But yeah, if someone could direct me to a list that would be a great. Thanks.


----------



## son of baglimit (19 January 2010)

Woroni said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Its reporting season and I'm just wondering if anyone can point me to a comprehensive or near comprehensive list of companies reporting and when. Maybe there are some opportunities for a quick buck? lol
> 
> But yeah, if someone could direct me to a list that would be a great. Thanks.




http://www.morningstar.com.au/Stocks/CorpCalendar

good as anything ive found.


----------

